# Nikon 24-70mm f2.8 or Nikon 50mm f1.4 G



## cphanh (Nov 23, 2009)

I am ready to purchase another lens for my bag but can't decide. Any opinions on these two lenses will be great. I will be using this on a FX camera (D3s). The lens will be used mostly for wedding and landscape photography. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jnm (Nov 23, 2009)

when shooting what do you find yourself wanting more of, speed or focal length options?

or sell the kit lens to help fund this and get both


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ask yourself, what do you want to look for in this lens? What are you going to shoot?

The problem is the 50mm is a fixed focal length, it produces great bokeh, portraits, and its great in low light yet isnt great for flexibility.

The 24-70 will give you more focal length options, but to my understanding the 50mm is sharper and a good addition to your bag.

I say get the Nikon 50mm 1.8 which is only 120$ and put the 24-70 in your bag 

Another option you have is to go try them out in the store on a camera. Whichever one you like better get!

Hope that helps?


----------



## DScience (Nov 23, 2009)

I would say def the 50mm 1.4. You already have the Tokina for the wider shots, and the 70-200 for more reach. The 50 will be a good mid-range lens in my opinion.


----------



## joemc (Nov 23, 2009)

Both are great and very different lenses. Speaking from experience you will probably get more use out of the 24-70... I own the fantastic Nikon 85 f1.4...and I love it..... But because of it's fixed focal length it is probably the least used lens in my bag.

Cheers, joe


----------



## kundalini (Nov 23, 2009)

If you're willing to drop $1800USD on the 24-70mm, then I say "Nuts to the 50mm".  That way you'd have the father (70-200), the son (24-70) and only missing the holy ghost (14-24) for the trinity.  Pretty much a no-brainer IMO.  Pick up a 50mm later.


----------



## wescobts (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like you pretty much everything covered except a low light lens, go with the 50 mm 1.4 :thumbup:


----------



## CWN (Nov 23, 2009)

I wish I had this dilemma 

(24-70 would be my pick)


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 23, 2009)

kundalini said:


> If you're willing to drop $1800USD on the 24-70mm, then I say "Nuts to the 50mm".  That way you'd have the father (70-200), the son (24-70) and only missing the holy ghost (14-24) for the trinity.  Pretty much a no-brainer IMO.  Pick up a 50mm later.





Indeed!


----------



## chip (Nov 24, 2009)

definitely the 24-70mm 2.8. 50mm 1.4 is far less useful as a stay on lens. - For  D90 this is not the best range though...but then neither is the 50mm. I would not buy the 50mm at all - very shallow DOF at 1.4 for indoors shots.


----------



## DScience (Nov 24, 2009)

chip said:


> definitely the 24-70mm 2.8. 50mm 1.4 is far less useful as a stay on lens. - For  D90 this is not the best range though...but then neither is the 50mm.* I would not buy the 50mm at all - very shallow DOF at 1.4 for indoors shots.*




lol

Yea, what if it's dark?


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 24, 2009)

Why bother with the G version?  Just get the F/1.4D and call it a day.  In your situation however, your bag is wanting for a midrange tele lens.  That is why I would pick the 24-70 over the 50MM simply because of its utility.  Yes you're going to be stuck inside and those extra stops of light will be key, but so too is an ability to go semi-wide to tele in an instant (and not rely on switching off a lens).  If however, you take your D90 with you and have the ability to slap a prime on it for very specific shots - I would suggest you go with the 50MM (D version).  Or hell just buy both.


----------



## krisb23 (Jan 15, 2010)

I was very happy to read this thread as I am currently having the same debate over a 50mm vs. a 24-70 - but to make matters more confusing I'm now in love with the new Sigma 10-20mm...decisions decisions


----------



## ann (Jan 15, 2010)

you are already listing the 24-70 2.8 in your signature, go with the 50 since i can't image two


----------



## Rockford (Jan 15, 2010)

ann said:


> you are already listing the 24-70 2.8 in your signature, go with the 50 since i can't image two


 

Exactally what I was thinkng. 

I also liked the father , son annd holy ghost, very quite !


----------



## chip (Jan 15, 2010)

DScience said:


> chip said:
> 
> 
> > definitely the 24-70mm 2.8. 50mm 1.4 is far less useful as a stay on lens. - For  D90 this is not the best range though...but then neither is the 50mm.* I would not buy the 50mm at all - very shallow DOF at 1.4 for indoors shots.*
> ...


Have you heard of a flash or a tripod???? what if...


----------



## Joshua907 (Jan 16, 2010)

If you can afford the 24-70, then i dont see the dilema in an extra $120 for the 50mm.


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 16, 2010)

check out the dates on the original post some of you, he already picked one...

however the person that bumped the thread said they are having the same dilemma


----------



## RobinPhotographe (Aug 31, 2011)

In case someone is hesitating between the 24-70mm f2.8 and the 50mm f1.4, here's my input (since I own & use both).
If you take landscapes go for the 24-70 since you'll need larger angles. If you're looking for something special for portraits and bringing out subjects, then definitely go for the 50mm. The 24-70mm is an excellent all round lens that I can use to take 80% of the pictures during a wedding. However, in my opinion it does lack that something special, both due to it larger DOF, the bokeh that's hardly present, and in low light it doesn't bring out the rich colors that the 50mm can bring out. The 50mm is more work though and you'll have to think more. The 24-70 is great and useful. If you have no lenses then perhaps the 24-70 is the better walk around lens, in particular in cities and outdoors. If you're carrying more lenses with you wherever you go (in particular a wide angle and a zoom), then go for the 50mm instead and save a lot of money you can then spend on flashes, filters, and a dinner for your wife because you're spending so much time and money on photography.

The 24-70 is a great all purpose lens
The 50mm gives that something special (but you'lll sometimes find yourself no longer being able to back up to take a certain shot).
The 50mm is great since you can just stick it in your bag, it weighs nothing and takes up almost no space.

For weddings I've often switch between the two lenses, but personally prefer the 50mm.

Hint: take a look at what focal range the pictures are that you've been taking. For example, I started with the 18-200mm lens and discovered I was on the 18mm or 200mm in 90% of the cases. So the mid range hardly mattered.


----------



## KmH (Aug 31, 2011)

Why didn't you just start a new thread, instead of digging up one that started in 2009?


----------

